
Why Nudists Love Twitter - dsr12
https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/565085/?single_page=true
======
hirundo
> Meanwhile, two of the very things that have made Twitter toxic for many
> people—its maximalist commitment to free speech ...

Whoops, another essay snuck in from an alternate reality. Why does that keep
happening? Is there a router somewhere that somehow got cross-wired with the
multiverse and sends their packets here and ours there?

This universe where Twitter is a free speech maximalist sounds good though.
Can I get a transfer?

